# who knows the name of this fish?



## Yort (Mar 16, 2011)

Who knows the name of this 20cm long fish in my gallery??


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

My first thought is a Convict or Zebra Cichlid, one website says 6inch adult size which is around 15cms.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks like a big convict or zebra to me as well.


----------



## Yort (Mar 16, 2011)

No it isnt a zebra or convict. other suggestions?


----------



## FishyRuins (Jul 7, 2010)

definitely not a convict, but im have no idea otherwise. sorry


----------



## slurik (Dec 19, 2010)

The Indonesian Tiger Fish
Datnioides Microlepis (Bleaker 1853) 
Family: Datnioididae
Order: Perciformes
- Max size 45cm


Datnioides microlepis

My own opinion but this sucker is absolutely nothing close to a convict.. size, shape, etc... look at the fins


----------

